# [OT]Nuevo sitio para localizar en el mapa usuarios de Gentoo

## Stolz

A través de un mensaje fijo me he enterado de la existencia de un nuevo proyecto que me ha parecido interesante: http://www.gentoo-users.org

En él, a través del API de Google Maps, se puede localizar en un mapa los usuarios de Gentoo a lo largo de la geografía. Se le puede sacar mucho partido, desde saber qué gentooza tienes cerca hasta conocer en qué países se concentran más cantidad de usuarios.

El proyecto acaba de empezar, de momento no hay muchos usuarios registrados (Soy el único español registrado :/, espero que cambie pronto  :Wink: ) Por lo que pone en su página no es un proyecto oficial de Gentoo pero hay un desarrollador implicado.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Coghan

Pues pa que no estés solito, ya somos dos españolitos. Espero que nadie apunte sus misiles a mi azotea.   :Shocked: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> Pues pa que no estés solito, ya somos dos españolitos. Espero que nadie apunte sus misiles a mi azotea.  

 

Yo por si acaso he desviado un par de manzanas la posición  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lluisparcet

Otro mas.

Saludos a todos.

----------

## achaw

Aca el primer Argentino  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## deovex

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Aca el primer Argentino 
> 
> Saludos

 

El segundo Argentino  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tercer argentino, por ahora no tengo otro usuario de Gentoo en 250Km a la redonda...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## ColdWind

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> El proyecto acaba de empezar, de momento no hay muchos usuarios registrados (Soy el único español registrado :/, espero que cambie pronto ) Por lo que pone en su página no es un proyecto oficial de Gentoo pero hay un desarrollador implicado.

 

Mira, si somos vecinos!   :Wink: 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

ja ja ja ja parece que soy el primer y veintiunico Venezolano.

----------

## johnlu

Otro español más, ¡he sido el octavo!

----------

## AnimAlf

que interesante. Otro que lo va probar y no es de aquí  :Laughing: 

----------

## sirope

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Tercer argentino, por ahora no tengo otro usuario de Gentoo en 250Km a la redonda... 
> 
> Salud!

 

Jeje, yo soy el único en el continente   :Very Happy: 

----------

## carlos plaza

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> ja ja ja ja parece que soy el primer y veintiunico Venezolano.

 

Pues amigo Eleazar ya somos dos

----------

## diegoto

argentino por aca.. y vi que hay uno de bahia blanca ?? debemos estar a cuadras de distancia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## achaw

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> argentino por aca.. y vi que hay uno de bahia blanca ?? debemos estar a cuadras de distancia 

 

Aca esta el bahiense...que chico es el mundo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexlm78

Primer Chapin!!!!!!!!

EEEEhhhhhhh, espero que toda la comunidad gentooista de Guatemala se apunte.

Saludos.

----------

## Condex

Ya me he dado de alta en el sitio  :Very Happy: 

Aissss... soy el único gallego dado de alta, qué solito me siento en esa zona de la península...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

¡Aburiño!

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  soy el único gallego dado de alta

 

ya no  :Razz: 

saluetes

----------

## afkael

quinto argentino y a 111 de inodoro.

----------

## 7th_sign

bueno tal parece que soy el segundo en México y el primero en el estado de Nuevo León.

me parece genial este proyecto.

saludos.

----------

## Condex

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    soy el único gallego dado de alta 
> 
> ya no 
> 
> saluetes

 

Es bueno saberlo  :Wink:  Ya no me diento tan solo...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *afkael wrote:*   

> quinto argentino y a 111 de inodoro.

 

Has reducido mi hegemonía a menos de la mitad...  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## JuanSimpson

si, creo que fui el primero en méxico, d.f.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

 *Condex wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*    *Quote:*    soy el único gallego dado de alta 
> 
> ya no 
> 
> saluetes 
> ...

 

Otro Gallego mas, de la costa de Lugo, a 160 de gringo y 220 de Condex  :Very Happy: 

Un Saludo!!

----------

## sasho23

Soy el primero en pamplona.

----------

## Annagul

Apuntado. Uno más del sur.  :Smile: 

----------

## JotaCE

Mudado de Temuco, Chile (hasta pronto ekz) a Torreón, Coahuila, México. (vamos a pistiar kbrns)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ekz

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Mudado de Temuco, Chile (hasta pronto ekz) a Torreón, Coahuila, México. (vamos a pistiar kbrns) 

 

WAAA Ahora estaré solo   :Crying or Very sad: 

JotaCE: Mucha suerte y que te vaya muy bien por esos lares!

Se nota la presencia de españa! Felicitaciones chicos

También me pregunto en que parte del mapa están los cientos de usuarios de foro inglés   :Confused: 

----------

## johpunk

ya lo habia visto rodar por el irc  :Very Happy:  y me acabo de unir   :Cool: 

----------

## el_Salmon

Otro gentuza mas por los madriles.

----------

## verso

Pues ya me he apuntado en la zona del este. Tengo a tiro de piedra a mis paisanos de Valencia.

----------

